
Gmail’s upcoming redesign focuses on work chat, rolling out later this year - kooskoos
https://www.androidauthority.com/google-gmail-redesign-work-chat-1138200/
======
afarrell
I really do hope that some of the user testing they do includes folks with
ADHD.

